# Bucklands Quarry Sand Pit (Park Pit) - Surrey - November 2016



## Gromr (Nov 19, 2016)

In Bucklands in Surrey there are two quarrys, one either side of the A25. The pit on the north side of the A25 is known as the Tapwood quarry and has been closed since the 90s. This is the quarry with the Sand and Silica plant that was only very recently demolished.

The quarry on the south side of the A25 known as Park Pit and has been operating til 2014 when the pit was fully exhausted. 

Since then, its undergone massive removal operations, in fact there isn't really much left of it. 


*A Brief History*

The pits started off as a family run business in 1923, providing sand used in glass manufacturing. 

In 1978 the pits were bought by Amalgamated Roadstone Corporation who had the sites until 1990 when it was finally bought by Hanson who have operated them until the present closure.



*The Explore*

The explore started off pretty well, with a bit of drone recon to make sure there weren't any security cars about. 
*All clear!*












It certainly looks different to how it used to be, its almost been completely filled with water.

*A quick look at how it used to look*

1999





2000





2009





2013






So I found a nice point of access and made my way in. Sure was starting to look cloudy and grey overhead. As I started to approach the quarry, it started to rain a little bit, then shortly after that the heavens opened and I had to make a dash for the nearest shelter.

This is the old electrical supply hut, it made a lovely shelter for 20 minutes until the rain stopped. 
Looked like all the power cables have been ripped out and cut. 












There was also another smaller hut with more electrical boxes in.











This is the base to a large storage tank that was there until somewhere between 2006 and 2009. 






















This looked like it used to be a processing unit. It actually looks like its being repaired.
It also gets the award for the most sketchy gangway above water. 
It was well locked up, but I could get my camera under a gap under the wall.











Half life: Episode 3


























Got a rather nice picture just before I left too!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## theartist (Nov 19, 2016)

any fish in there?


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2016)

theartist said:


> any fish in there?



Unlikely unless somebody released them, be a lot of other pond life though, which makes a pleasant change from the pond scum we often see signs of.

Great set of pics Grom, the aerial shots were a bonus and I agree the last shot was a beaut. Thanks


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2016)

Nicely done Gromr, thanks.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 20, 2016)

Aw you beat me to it! Damn you! Nice work though mate, that last pic is stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gromr (Nov 20, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Aw you beat me to it! Damn you! Nice work though mate, that last pic is stunning. Thanks for sharing!



Snooze you lose 
Thanks man, its a pretty cool little explore, but most of it has been stripped out and is gone. All of the quarry machinery is gone. Worth a look around for sure though being so local.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 20, 2016)

Very well done. I also played half-life episode 3 and I hope that the water wasn't electrically charged. I also like your last shot. Ideal for a jigsaw puzzle or wallpaper.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2016)

Enjoyed this report,well put together.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 28, 2016)

Cool place, looks like fun. Love the last shot


----------

